# Illustrator Objekt mit den Konturen eines unterliegenden Text ausschneiden?



## Grobekelle (26. März 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich versuche gerade verzweifelt ein Objekt mit den Konturen eines unterliegenden Textes auszuschneiden, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Um das mal mit der Funktionsweise von Photoshop zu erklären, ich wähle die Auswahl eines Textes an, kehre diese um und lösche die Auswahl auf dem entsprechenden Objekt, um eine Art Glanz zu erzeugen.

Siehe Beispiel:




Vorab vielen Dank und einen guten Start in die Woche.

Patrick


----------



## smileyml (26. März 2012)

Um mit dem Text in Ai entsprechend arbeiten zu können, musst du ihn (oder eine Kopie davon) in Pfade umwandeln. Dann hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Aufbauend auf deiner Anordnung kannst (wenn der Pfadtext ganz vorn liegt) eine Schnittmaske mit deinem Viereck bilden
2. Mit dem Pathfinder kannst die gemeinsamen Flächen von Text und Viereck erstellen (einfache Mengenfunktionen). Den Pathfinder findest du unter Fenster.
3. Wenn du die Gruppierung vom Pfadtext aufhebst, kannst du im Aussehen-Menu eine zusätzliche Fläche anlegen und dort einen Verlauf definieren (Weiß zu Transparent-Weiß).

Grüße Marco


----------



## Grobekelle (26. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, leider komme ich mit Deiner Umschreibung nicht zum Ziel. Kannst Du es etwas detailierter beschreiben? Benutze CS5.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2012)

Hi,
was genau verstehst du an Marcos Beschreibung nicht?

Viele Grüße


----------

